# Rapid digestion- always hungry



## traface (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello- Apparently I signed up for this group a while back and just re-found it. I've been experiencing stomach issues for the past several years, starting with lower abdominal pain right after eating, which lasts several hours; sometimes I can't pinpoint why, but I do know certain foods cause it. I don't get those stomachaches often any more- right now I'm on Dexilant for Barrett's esophagus, which seems to help with the pain. My main problems are chronic diarrhea and nonstop gas. I've been to a GI a few times, and he can't figure out what's wrong with me. I've tried eliminating lactose, gluten, and fructose (not simulaneously), but not wholeheartedly, and right now I've given up because nothing seems to make a difference. I've lost about 50 pounds (on purpose) through eating whole foods and exercise, but the more healthfully I eat, the worse my stomach behaves. Food moves through me in a few hours- one day recently I discovered the blueberries I ate, still looking whole, come out two hours after I ate them! Meanwhile, I feel like I'm constantly hungry, to where I have to eat every two hours or I feel even worse. I'm trying to stay between 1500 and 1800 calories a day to lose weight (I still have 100 lbs to go), but on the days I conquer the emotional eating, my growling stomach sabotages me. Why does my stomach always feel like it's growling? I literally feel like my stomach is eating itself. To make things worse, my COBRA coverage ended recently and I have no health insurance. I don't think there's anything seriously wrong with me- I hope not!- but my stomach issues are really interfering with my life. Any advice or ideas on how to manage my eating without overdoing it? I guess for now I just have to expect the gas and D to continue.Thanks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try taking the Calcium Carbonate as described in the "Linda's Calcium" thread thumbtacked to the top of this Forum. It can help firm up D.Also have you tried using a probiotic.. maybe your gut bacterail balance is out of whack for whatever reason.Also try easing off some of the raw veggies and cook them instead.


----------



## merkacha (Jun 24, 2013)

ty traface

i have ur problem too . like stomach growlin and be hungry even 1-2 hours after eating .

u r in usa and You have access to the good doctor . You can help us . please if u find solution Tell us . I can not live with this condition anymore . please help me


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes the hungry all the time/right after eating is from gastritis (irritation of the stomach lining) The usual treatment for that is a proton pump inhibitor so you could see if that helps without having to go to the doctor.


----------

